# Physical enhancements that women use - gus do you like......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm often baffled by how women's magazines constantly say that women are quite often made to feel inferior when looking at female fashion models and celebrities.

I think otherwise. Their job is to look attractive and therefore, they pour a lot of money and effort to achieve this. 

I am also curious as to how men feel about women who they know have to do a lot daily to loo attractive. For example, hair weaves, lots of makeup and so on. Or can these be dealbreakers for you men?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm also baffled too.
But IMO , it's all part of the way the corporate world views women and tend to exploit their insecurities, in order to make money

I'm of the minority view that whatever a human being can do to improve their self image and make themselves better, can only auger better for them and the rest of the society.

Happy people make people happy.

People who are confident , emotionally secure and feel good about themselves tend to treat others well.
A woman wants to look her best. But unlike men, they usually first 
" see " themselves through societies' eyes and then through their own.
I guess its a delicate balance.

*A]* On one hand a person [ woman in this case ] who is emotionally secure wants to look their best ,not to gain acceptance but because they accept themselves in spite of what others might think. They are usually creative in their approach and non conformist.

*B]* On the other end, a person [ woman in this case ] who is insecure try to dress themselves in every style to conform, in order to hide their insecurities, because they are afraid of standing out and what others might think.

I prefer *[ A]*, and whatever she does to improve her looks and herself, I WILL support her.

But from my experience , most women are somewhere along the spectrum between [ *A* ] and [ *B.* ]


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I am also curious as to how men feel about women who they know have to do a lot daily to loo attractive. For example, hair weaves, lots of makeup and so on. Or can these be dealbreakers for you men?


:lol: 

It's a zero tolerance regime here. No make up of any kind, not eyeliner or plucking eyebrows or lipstick or any of that crap. 

Make-up has always made me feel ill. I never kissed someone with make-up. Don't think I could bring myself to do it. Perfume too. High heels. I always found that stuff revolting. 

Blue jeans and a t-shirt. Running shoes. If you decide to go somewhere, she can stand up and walk out to the car without doing anything to prepare.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

We all have different ideas of what is "attractive", some guys like the high maintenance/glamourpuss look of hair extensions, false nails, collagen lips, botox, tons of make up, fake boobs, etc etc., some guys prefer a low maintenance/natural look, like Wiserforit.

There is pressure to try and look a certain way from the media, magazines, and so on. I feel it because I am a small breasted woman, and you don't see much of that on TV and in magazines, because most celebrity women who were small breasted would have that rectified by breast augmentation. I do on occasion try to "maximise" what little I do have in that department by wearing an Ultimo bra, and I joke that I am pushing my little boobs together to "try and make one good one"

But, on the whole I am comfortable with the way I look, I think I look quite good for my age, I would never have any form of surgery, I do not like the fake look at all, I prefer to look natural, my hair, nails, teeth and body are all my own, they are not perfect, but they are me

I do wear make up, not tons of it, and I don't look dramatically different with make up on. For me I am not trying to create a particular impression, it is merely a matter of grooming, I have a shower, blow dry my hair, clean my teeth and put some make up on before going out. I still look like me but with a bit of mascara and lippy on!


----------



## here2learn (Aug 23, 2012)

My wife chose to get a breast enhancement and liposuction. I didn't influence her one way or another, but supported her decision. She doesn't regret it and I suppose it has helped elevate her confidence.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

RedRose14 said:


> We all have different ideas of what is "attractive", some guys like the high maintenance/glamourpuss look of hair extensions, false nails, collagen lips, botox, tons of make up, fake boobs, etc etc., some guys prefer a low maintenance/natural look, like Wiserforit.
> 
> There is pressure to try and look a certain way from the media, magazines, and so on. I feel it because *I am a small breasted woman, and you don't see much of that on TV and in magazines, because most celebrity women who were small breasted would have that rectified by breast augmentation.* I do on occasion try to "maximise" what little I do have in that department by wearing an Ultimo bra, and I joke that I am pushing my little boobs together to "try and make one good one"
> 
> ...


I disagree. There are many small breasted very successful actresses, such as Keira Knightley and Julia Stiles.

For many men bust size is not that important. Really there's only two things that are important about boobs: nipples and accessibility.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Really there's only two things that are important about boobs:* nipples and accessibility.*


I FULLY^^^ agree!
Especially with the nipple part.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

JLo, Shakira and Beyonce aren't too chesty either.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

My personal preference is for a natural beauty - she does not have to be drop dead gorgeous, but when I wake up in the morning I am going to see her as she is - sans makeup.

That is the face that I want to see most of the time - if she wants to get dolled up for a night out that's fine - I won't mind, and I hope she understands when I want to end the evening early, just to drag her into bed...

And I am with the other guys on breasts... I just want her to be comfortable with what she has.

Ass and legs are more important to me - and you really can't do too much to enhance those areas.

It can be an eye opener to see those tabloids that post pictures of actresses without makeup. Yes, they look great after three hours of makeup, and yes they look awful in those candid shots leaving the Hollywood Walmart early on Saturday morning. The truth lies somewhere in between, but we have all bought into the illusion, and unfortunately we believe the hype.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Wiserforit said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's a zero tolerance regime here. No make up of any kind, not eyeliner or plucking eyebrows or lipstick or any of that crap.
> 
> ...


I think that is a little extreme. Do you not do anything to try and make yourself look better? I am not saying someone should spend hours, but what is wrong with touching yourself up just a little bit before heading out? It doesn't mean you have to, but its nice to do at times.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Nucking Futs said:


> I disagree. There are many small breasted very successful actresses, such as Keira Knightley and Julia Stiles.
> 
> For many men bust size is not that important. Really there's only two things that are important about boobs: nipples and accessibility.


Bust size can be important. To me, I don't like when they start getting to big, I'd rather smaller than too big.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

One of the reasons that I chose my wife is that she does not wear makeup, does not have a shoe fetish, no high heels, and no perfume. I find that these simply distort what is a beautiful woman. If they are desirable, they need not a bunch of extra stuff. 

I will admit to being a bit shallow and liking a large breasted woman. This is a bit irrational because all that should matter is nipples and accessibility. The nipples being super sensitive should be the number one criteria.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh, I appreciate a woman who spends the time to make herself beautiful. However there is a limit... one has to look natural IMO

Like for example this:








Bleh!

But this:








Nice!

But hey, I'm picky, and natural beauty can be too much to ask for sometimes! So one has to compromise!

ALSO, nails... BLEH!
Nails are a HUGE turn off for me when they are colored and such; which also makes 80% of women turn me off lol! I can't stand it! 
But natural nails or naturally colored/polished nails are fine.

I'm picky like that though >.<


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Wiserforit said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's a zero tolerance regime here. No make up of any kind, not eyeliner or plucking eyebrows or lipstick or any of that crap.
> 
> ...


LOL...I wear ALL make-up. I've loved make-up since I was a little girl.

I don't wear jeans often and never t-shirts.

My oldest daughter is exactly what you describe...no make-up, jeans and t-shirts...


----------



## runtothelight (Sep 11, 2013)

sparkyjim said:


> My personal preference is for a natural beauty - she does not have to be drop dead gorgeous, but when I wake up in the morning I am going to see her as she is - sans makeup.
> 
> That is the face that I want to see most of the time - if she wants to get dolled up for a night out that's fine - I won't mind, and I hope she understands when I want to end the evening early, just to drag her into bed...


Perfect analogy. This IS the perfect woman in my book. Be comfortable. 
:iagree:


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

That natural look that RD post is beautifully done but takes a lot of products. Foundation, primer, concealer and probably contour for starter on just the face alone. And I can see at least 6 different products on her eyes. 

It looks good though


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Of course, hence why I support women making up - as long as it's the natural look lol

Only time it becames a problem is when it takes too long, or when a woman isn't confident enough to leave the house without makeup. That's a whole other issue!

Besides I'm sure ladies won't want a man who can't leave the house unless his hair is combed right/waxed whatever + carries mirror in his pocket lol

Sure one can look their best when they have to, but when they don't, they should just let their hair down and be themselves and confident. Also, lets say I meet a hot lady, who is wearing makeup but isn't very obvious so in the end she looks good without being overbearing or fake. And then the next day I see her without makeup, she'll still be a hot lady because I've already seen her at her best. Also some girls I didn't think I would notice in the past until they dressed up/put on makeup.

When I was married I've seen it when she was stunning, when she just woke up, when she was sick, and when she looked like sh-t. So hey in the end that's just the reality, makeup is there to amplify one's features and I support it but it's not everything.

Like hell, when we go out, look our best! But when we go shopping or something, fk it, just get out of the house, grab our goods, and head home so we can go back to whatever it was we were doing etc

But that's facial stuff... how about other physical enhancements? I'm sure other blokes would agree that women should:
1) Shave their legs








2) Keep their hair healthy and smooth, smelling good/etc








3) Have nice nails
4) Etc etc...

So hey, women should take the time for beauty, but just not get carried away with it.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

That is a really nice wig/weave


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

committed4ever said:


> That natural look that RD post is beautifully done but takes a lot of products. Foundation, primer, concealer and probably contour for starter on just the face alone. And I can see at least 6 different products on her eyes.
> 
> It looks good though


And the great irony is that look often takes a good deal longer to achieve than the more "done" faces!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh come on that was just a model's example that I found on google search which caught my eye lol

In RL you don't need to look that flawless to look great. And as for time, STBX was actually quite efficient, on formal occasions she took longer sure (up to half an hour or more) but most of the time she was done within 5 to 10 minutes and looked great. And if in a rush she did it in the car though jebus...

In the past I still remember when she overdid it on the perfume I couldn't breathe and drive! Heh

Still remember some old flames though, HOURS UPON HOURS!!! You look great let's go DAMN IT! lol


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> And the great irony is that look often takes a good deal longer to achieve than the more "done" faces!


This!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh just had to share this:


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am spoiled, I guess. My wife is ready in 5 minutes or less. I never have to worry about that potential frustration. Even without makeup and designer clothes, she is very attractive to me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You know what's a good alternative to makeup?

Stepping out of the shower with wet hair and glistening skin and nothing but a towel wrapped


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Ahh makeup... I love the way you hide a late night, enhance my eyes and become part of my outfit. Part mask, part reflection of mood. 

I wear makeup at work and if out on weekends. Hubs likes me natural without any makeup when the weekend hits. He also likes the way I wear makeup when I do. 

I'm not one for fake tan, hair extensions and such. That's my limit and not my style. Each to their own though. I also know my husband wouldn't dig that either so apologies to those I temporarily blind with the paleness of my skin during summer.

He bought me a dress that has a low neck line. It's slightly loose across the chest but I'm kind of between this size and the size down and decided to keep this size and add a little removable boost for the dress to fit as it was meant. He knows this, he doesn't think I need it, but I feel more confident knowing it's more flattering to the line of the dress (and to the woman wearing it - me!)


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> It wasn't that she wasn't attractive to me. hahahaha SHE wanted to do it. She would do it if we went out for a ride on our motorcycles. hahahaha
> 
> That's not a dealbreaker, just an irritation. I'd have been fine without all the make-up. ass-u-me


"ass-u-me"

Was my previous post directed at you? What did I assume of anyone?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> You know what's a good alternative to makeup?
> 
> Stepping out of the shower with wet hair and glistening skin and nothing but a towel wrapped


I don't think that would work out so well for the office.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What? Of course it does!

One of my old staff got her job by doing that! It worked for her!
Though, that staff member was my STBX back in the day... bah!


----------

